# 2002 Chevrolet Silverado 1500Hd 4X4



## Bree (Jun 12, 2009)

For sale is a mechanic owned crew cab pickup (four full size doors) with ONLY 74,XXX miles in excellent condition. This truck is black with dark charcoal heated leather interior (no holes or rips, non-smoker, no pets). Equipped with every option except power heated mirrors however it does have the manual extending tow mirrors. Truck has always been garaged and detailed twice per year. The 1500HD is the same as a light duty 2500: 8600 GVW, 6.0L V8, 3.73 gears, 4L80E transmission, 6.5' box with PACE EDWARDS ROLL TOP COVER. I'm the second owner: I purchased it with 28,XXX miles in 2005 from EVS Ford in Madison WI. We only pulled a pop up camper up until July of last year when we purchased our 2010 Keystone 280RS. This truck pulls the toy hauler very nicely. The only reason it's for sale is because we came across a good deal on a duramax crew cab. Give me a call and I can e-mail you photos or if you would like any more information. I am asking $15,500 or best offer. Located in north central Iowa. Call Mike @ six four one-four three zero-three zero nine five. Thanks for the interest and enjoy your camping.


----------

